# I have a sick looking bala shark



## VickiStoner (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi - I have been searching for information on why my bala shark might be twitching whilst hanging in one place in the tank. I have observed that it has a bulge on the right hand side that the other bala shark does not have. The other bala shark appears to be happy and healthy and swimming about as expected. 

I have had an established 190L tank for approx 3 years and the bala sharks are a recent addition (a few weeks).

Also could you please tell me how you hang your veges? Also would lettuce be suitable?

Thanks

Vicki


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

well a 50 gallon tank is too small for a Bala Shark. I would either re home your balas or get a larger tank (125 gallons+). Also, what are your parameters?


----------



## VickiStoner (Oct 18, 2011)

ElectricBlueJackDempsey said:


> well a 50 gallon tank is too small for a Bala Shark. I would either re home your balas or get a larger tank (125 gallons+). Also, what are your parameters?


Hi thanks for the reply. I didn't realise the tank is too small as the store I bought them from is aware of my tank size since I bought my tank there and buy all my fish there. They said for their current size the tank is adequate. They did make the point that once the sharks grow they will need a larger tank so I can then rehome them. At the moment they are about the size on my little finger (very small).

I haven't tested the tank lately as I only 2 weeks ago did a 50% water change (prior to getting the balas) as I had to move it and it pretty heavy full.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh sorry I miss read. I thought you said you have had the bala sharks for 3 years


----------



## bec (Dec 12, 2011)

*Injured bala silver shark needs help...*

Hi, Im very new to this but Iam trying to seek help for my silver shark, I had a cement type ornament in the tank which the little guy got himself stuck in, not sure how long he had been thrashing around trying to get out of if before i saw him, i had to get the hammer and we smashed him out and plopped him straight back in the tank to de stress, now he is in a bad way, his in a small hospital tank, he seems to be blind in one eye, and has cuts, lost scales and worn fins as the cement thingy was pretty scratchy.
The pet shop said to put him on stress guard to help put his slime coat back, and keep him dark and quiet and monitor him for infections. its hard to get a good look at him as he goes off and bounces off the hospital walls and lid, but i need to get another good look at him, this is day 3 and he just hides in the corner, not on the bottom which is good i suppose but he is not eating.

Has anyone any sugestions on how to get him better or is it just a waiting game now, keep the water clean, and look out for disease processes?

He's 5 inches, no ammonia or nitrates in tank, ph is 7 something


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bec said:


> Hi, Im very new to this but Iam trying to seek help for my silver shark, I had a cement type ornament in the tank which the little guy got himself stuck in, not sure how long he had been thrashing around trying to get out of if before i saw him, i had to get the hammer and we smashed him out and plopped him straight back in the tank to de stress, now he is in a bad way, his in a small hospital tank, he seems to be blind in one eye, and has cuts, lost scales and worn fins as the cement thingy was pretty scratchy.
> The pet shop said to put him on stress guard to help put his slime coat back, and keep him dark and quiet and monitor him for infections. its hard to get a good look at him as he goes off and bounces off the hospital walls and lid, but i need to get another good look at him, this is day 3 and he just hides in the corner, not on the bottom which is good i suppose but he is not eating.
> 
> Has anyone any sugestions on how to get him better or is it just a waiting game now, keep the water clean, and look out for disease processes?
> ...


I responded to this issue in your separate thread. Byron.


----------

